# Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus $299 at L&M Toronto Danforth



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Gear Hunter | Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plus - Cherry Sunburst


Long & McQuade is Canada`s biggest music store offering a huge selection of musical instruments and music lessons across Canada. Guitars & Drums!




www.long-mcquade.com




It is 2002 made in Korea with upgraded Seymour Duncan pickups

Hopefully somebody will find this useful


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No longer available. Someone must be into the "spray can behind a McDonald's" Burst


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I too really dislike the McDonald's look to it... but I looked immediately because my daughter would have probably loved this guitar and it was a spectacular price (especially considering the upgraded pickups). I've been looking for a good deal on an Epi LP Standard in Cherry sunburst which is what she would love to have.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> No longer available. Someone must be into the "spray can behind a McDonald's" Burst
> 
> View attachment 371343


It really is quite the clown burst


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

lol @ McDonald's Burst


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

And yet, these guitars never get relicced.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

Diablo said:


> And yet, these guitars never get relicced.


That's because Ronald is gentle with his guitars and wears gloves at all times.


----------

